# Drop-tine on trail cam



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

I forget, is it the glycophosphate or the selenium? Still studly even without testicles.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Super Nice Buck.. Don't want to know where. But is he in Southern Utah by chance


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Nice buck; hope you find him one day on your wall!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

That's a cool looking drop tine.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice buck!!! I've always wanted one of those.


----------

